

Formerly Ford-Owned, 95% Recyclable Mass-Market Plastic Electric Car to Sell in US in 2009 - vlad
http://www.newsday.com/sns-thinkglobal-electric-car,0,4488743.story

======
tokipin
i don't like the name. something like "The Murderer" would help it sell better
-- an exaggeration, but i think the eggheaded name is lame and will be off-
putting to people

